# Arthritis Sufferers



## Grace (Apr 21, 2011)

This is my third day on Nutra Joint, made by Knox Gelatin. Yesterday was a painful day for me. But today? I actually took all the dogs _and_ the cat for a walk down the block and back up again. My feet are not aching nor swollen. My wrist is not in it's ace bandage so I don't twist it the wrong way. I can make a fist.
Placebo? Maybe.
Actually does what it claims? Maybe.
All I know is it is safe. It does not interfere with other meds (I checked with my pharmacist), and it is cheaper than Knox Gelatin packages you would buy to make jello. Read the link, then google for more info and see for yourself.

I had to try something, since I refuse to take meds that have worse side effects than the ailment itself. There is no cure for RA, or any arthritis and there are hundreds of different kinds of arthritis. So, home remedies, or suffer. I chose to explore and this is what I found and am now trying.

I will keep you updated in case anyone else wants to give it a go.


----------



## hortysir (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm happy for ya, Grace.
:hugs:
(Tromodol is a joke.....)


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 21, 2011)

Gelatin in almost any form does have a positive effect on some forms of arthritis for some people.  Both Mr. Foxfyre and myself have some arthritis so we do eat a lot of gelatin.  But we both like gelatin salads and. . .well. . . .you gotta have something for dinner anyway.    But glad to have the information on the Nutra Joint, Grace.

I am in no way endorsing it, but I have suffered for years with arthritis in both hands that sometimes is a deep painful ache and sometimes causes extremely painful cramping.  A couple of years ago Mr. Foxfyre ran across a copper bracelet--really pretty all intertwined with sterling silver with magnets in the two ends--and bought it for me.  The lady who made them said it might help.  It did.  I haven't had any hand cramping since I put it on.  My aunt and sister have both since acquired one with good results though not quite as dramatic as mine.

I know these kinds of things don't help a lot of people and medical science generally views it as quackery at best; voodoo at worst.  But it did help me.  So whatever works.


----------



## Grace (Apr 21, 2011)

I have been looking for a copper bracelet. I might go browse ebay.
I've been awakened lately with bad leg cramps in my calves. I had no clue it was the arthritis until just now reading your posts. My hands are not all twisted and deformed,but they sure hurt. My left hip, both ankles, the bones on the top of both feet, both middle toes and the left big toe, lower back, left elbow. Only place is has not hit me hard is my right leg and my knees, but lately it has been inspecting them to see if they would be a new party pad. So far, so good those are free of it. (knock on wood). I wear ace bandages and just ordered some ankle wraps for stability to help when it's in full flare up mode. Maybe I can find a copper anklet or two. Or, make them myself. I hear magnets work too?

Anyway, the Nutra Joint comes in a big can and a scoop inside. Just add one scoop per day to whatever drink you want to stir it in. Makes it handy. Taste is not the greatest but it's doable.

Thanks for the tip on the copper. What can it hurt? Not a darn thing.


----------



## Luissa (Apr 21, 2011)

hortysir said:


> I'm happy for ya, Grace.
> :hugs:
> (Tromodol is a joke.....)



I have heard people like Tramadol. I think it depends on the person.


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 21, 2011)

This is plenty enough to give me Arthur itis. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtTVquZ2TFk]YouTube - Arthur Movie Trailer Official (HD)[/ame]


----------



## Grace (Apr 21, 2011)

For some dumb reason, I want to see that movie. lol


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 21, 2011)

LOL sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## Grace (Apr 21, 2011)

It's ok. Some of the previews made me lol, so now I wanna see it. I'll let ya know if it's dumb.


----------



## hortysir (Apr 21, 2011)

Luissa said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > I'm happy for ya, Grace.
> ...


It's really not *too* bad. it does block the pain signals.
Just no buzz 

One of my cooks told me it throws him for a loop.

You're right, it just affects different people in different ways


----------



## hortysir (Apr 21, 2011)

Mr. H. said:


> This is plenty enough to give me Arthur itis.
> 
> YouTube - Arthur Movie Trailer Official (HD)




He's definitely no Dudley Moore


----------



## Bern80 (Apr 21, 2011)

I was put on Enbrel about eight years ago for psoriatic arthritis (back when in still in trials) and it is an absolute miracle drug, imo. My doctor told me they have even seen some isolated incidence where arthritis for people one enbrel have seen their arthritis go into complete remission.


----------



## Intense (Apr 21, 2011)

Grace said:


> This is my third day on Nutra Joint, made by Knox Gelatin. Yesterday was a painful day for me. But today? I actually took all the dogs _and_ the cat for a walk down the block and back up again. My feet are not aching nor swollen. My wrist is not in it's ace bandage so I don't twist it the wrong way. I can make a fist.
> Placebo? Maybe.
> Actually does what it claims? Maybe.
> All I know is it is safe. It does not interfere with other meds (I checked with my pharmacist), and it is cheaper than Knox Gelatin packages you would buy to make jello. Read the link, then google for more info and see for yourself.
> ...



Grace... You live on the Coast... Every time the weather changes you feel it. Your Arthritis is a Barometer... when you really need a break try visiting Flagstaff, Sedona, Bisbee, Albuquerque.


----------



## Grace (Apr 21, 2011)

That's great, Bern! How are you today? Is it in remission and are you still taking it? I don't know half the drugs out there for RA because I refuse to take any so I am quite ignorant on what is what.

Today, though, I went all the way around the block with 3 dogs. I couldn't handle 4, plus the cat, so we snuck out. It was a pleasant walk, and I included a small hill that was kind of long but with a gentle slope. By the time I got home, my left hip was beginning to throb, but there is no way I could have done that last week or even the week before. And, I haven't had to take a melatonin pill to sleep the past 2 nights. Once I get in my chair, I'm gone and don't wake up in the middle of the night with leg cramps or aches in joints.
So far, so good with the Nutra Joint, I am happy to say.


----------



## Grace (Apr 21, 2011)

I've been to Sedona/Cottonwood area. Loved it. Ex's family is on the rez there.
What I want and need is a nice big jacuzzi to slap in the back yard.


----------



## Bern80 (Apr 21, 2011)

Grace said:


> That's great, Bern! How are you today? Is it in remission and are you still taking it? I don't know half the drugs out there for RA because I refuse to take any so I am quite ignorant on what is what.
> 
> Today, though, I went all the way around the block with 3 dogs. I couldn't handle 4, plus the cat, so we snuck out. It was a pleasant walk, and I included a small hill that was kind of long but with a gentle slope. By the time I got home, my left hip was beginning to throb, but there is no way I could have done that last week or even the week before. And, I haven't had to take a melatonin pill to sleep the past 2 nights. Once I get in my chair, I'm gone and don't wake up in the middle of the night with leg cramps or aches in joints.
> So far, so good with the Nutra Joint, I am happy to say.



Still on it and not in remission, but I am having to take it with less frequency. My big problems were kind of like yours, excruciating pain in my toes (eventually had to have couple fused). Being able to walk pain free is a wonderful feeling.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 21, 2011)

Intense said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Knox arthritis miracle
> ...



Can't speak for Sedona or Bisbee, but I can tell you that visiting in Flagstaff or living in Albuquerque doesn't help all that much.


----------



## whitehall (Apr 21, 2011)

I guess the law says that ads for prescription medicine have to include the side effects. On the radio they get around it with speed talk and lower volume but on TV they are pretty candid. I saw the side effects for a psoriasis prescription that include "some fatal episodes".


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 21, 2011)

whitehall said:


> I guess the law says that ads for prescription medicine have to include the side effects. On the radio they get around it with speed talk and lower volume but on TV they are pretty candid. I saw the side effects for a psoriasis prescription that include "some fatal episodes".



Well it's true that all medicine contains some poison.  And ANY medicine, even an aspirin, can be fatal to somebody.  But it's true that the ridiculous full disclosure on advertisements for all prescription and OTC meds will make you believe that if you take them you will DIE or worse.


----------



## whitehall (Apr 21, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > I guess the law says that ads for prescription medicine have to include the side effects. On the radio they get around it with speed talk and lower volume but on TV they are pretty candid. I saw the side effects for a psoriasis prescription that include "some fatal episodes".
> ...



They should be required to give the odds of fatal episodes. Do you want to spin the cylinder and put the gun to your head to cure jock ich?


----------



## Grace (Apr 21, 2011)

I've seen commercials from lawyers that "if you or one of your loved ones died, call now!".
M'kay. I'll be sure to do that once I'm dead.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 22, 2011)

Grace said:


> I've seen commercials from lawyers that "if you or one of your loved ones died, call now!".
> M'kay. I'll be sure to do that once I'm dead.



Yep.  Those are the bottom feeders out scouring the depths for something, anything to turn into a class action suit that generally greatly enriches the lawyers but does little or nothing for the victims named.   That's the stuff that can give the legal profession a really bad name.

These, however, should not be confused with great lawyers that do yeoman's work to unscramble messes and secure lives and property for all of us.  There are those too.

But most class action suits are nothing but a gold mine for often less-than-scrupulous lawyers.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 22, 2011)

whitehall said:


> I guess the law says that ads for prescription medicine have to include the side effects. On the radio they get around it with speed talk and lower volume but on TV they are pretty candid. I saw the side effects for a psoriasis prescription that include "some fatal episodes".


 
Psoriasis meds are big guns and can really have bad side effects.

On the other hand, psoriasis is a debilitating disease. Bad cases are horrible...it's hard to live a normal life, you're in pain all the time, and people think you're contagious. It sucks.

And it gets worse with age.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 22, 2011)

I have to say, I think it's funny when medication for some mild ailment is advertised, and they go down the list of potential and potentially FATAL side effects...I'm always like, "Why would anyone risk death for ***** relief?"


----------



## Grace (Apr 22, 2011)

I was talking to the head nurse at my doctors office a few days ago and we were chatting about the drugs used to treat RA and other Arthritis ailments and her words were "those things are POTENT, girl. Many of them are used to treat cancer patients. In essence they are treating the pain, not the disease because there is no cure for it so what else can they do?" and I said "make money?" and she said "that about sums it up".

Update on my earlier post. I should NOT have taken the dogs all the way around the block or used the slight hill. I'm paying for it now. Sigh. Ouch.

Bless vicodin. Bless advil. Thank you, Amen.


----------



## Grace (Apr 22, 2011)

For those with psoriasis/arthritis.....home remedies:

Psoriasis Remedies

Apple Cider Vinegar -  Psoriasis


----------



## Mikewell (Apr 25, 2011)

hortysir said:


> I'm happy for ya, Grace.
> :hugs:
> (Tromodol is a joke.....)




Tromodol, is not so bad. I take a very low dose though, and not every day. The worst thing I have  found so far is constipation.


----------



## editec (Apr 25, 2011)

Grace said:


> This is my third day on Nutra Joint, made by Knox Gelatin. Yesterday was a painful day for me. But today? I actually took all the dogs _and_ the cat for a walk down the block and back up again. My feet are not aching nor swollen. My wrist is not in it's ace bandage so I don't twist it the wrong way. I can make a fist.
> Placebo? Maybe.
> Actually does what it claims? Maybe.
> All I know is it is safe. It does not interfere with other meds (I checked with my pharmacist), and it is cheaper than Knox Gelatin packages you would buy to make jello. Read the link, then google for more info and see for yourself.
> ...



Thanks for the update.

I sincerely hope it keeps working for you.

Terrible disease that.

Friend of mine was having GOLD injsted into her to get some relief from hers when she was _like 16 years old._

Haven't seen her in decades but I presume if she's still alive, she's a completely crippled person now.


----------



## PixieStix (Apr 25, 2011)

Bern80 said:


> I was put on Enbrel about eight years ago for psoriatic arthritis (back when in still in trials) and it is an absolute miracle drug, imo. My doctor told me they have even seen some isolated incidence where arthritis for people one enbrel have seen their arthritis go into complete remission.



Have a family member that gives himself an injection once a week for the past year. So far there are good signs. He seems to have at least more energy. But I will also say that it cannot undo the damage that has already ravaged his body. It will not stop the progression, but may slow it down. For his sake I hope this is true. He has Ankylosing Spondylitis, a form of arthritis that causes fusing of the joints


Enbrel has been in the market for several years. There are two types of injections the pen and the syringe. The pen is more expensive. The cost is $1500 a month

There is also an intravenous medication, called remicade.


----------



## PixieStix (Apr 25, 2011)

Intense said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Knox arthritis miracle
> ...



Barometric pressure seems to be the culprit in arthritis being active or not, at least from watching my family member. Dry weather is the best


----------



## signelect (Apr 25, 2011)

My wife is like you, won't take the drugs with all the side effects.  I am on the way to the store,

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Grace (Apr 25, 2011)

signelect said:


> My wife is like you, won't take the drugs with all the side effects.  I am on the way to the store,
> 
> Thanks for sharing



Day before yesterday was bad for me. Remind her it takes 2 weeks for the gelatin to work, if it does at all. There is no cure, but there has to be relief somewhere. I aim to keep trying home remedies. The gelatin is still on my trial basis.
However, yesterday I was feeling much better. And today I am as well. So...I don't know what that means but at least I am not helpless like I was 2 days ago.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 25, 2011)

I do appreciate this thread Grace.  I thought I was pretty well read on the subject, but I had never before known that there was a direct link between some forms of arthritis and psoriasis.  And I have suffered from both.  So I am taking a look at that with fresh eyes.  There's a ton of information on it, but I had no idea to look for it until you brought it up.


----------



## Grace (Apr 25, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> I do appreciate this thread Grace.  I thought I was pretty well read on the subject, but I had never before known that there was a direct link between some forms of arthritis and psoriasis.  And I have suffered from both.  So I am taking a look at that with fresh eyes.  There's a ton of information on it, but I had no idea to look for it until you brought it up.



I noticed a few lesions (very small, but still.....) on my leg. I thought it was me working in the garden and getting bit by bugs. And for all my 58 years, I have NEVER suffered from dandruff. Ever. But the past 2 months...I've had dry flakey scalp and some small bumps here and there. I had no clue it was connected to the RA until I began to search for home cures. 
I did try the ACV mixed with water as a hair rinse....and it's gone. My scalp is like it has been all these years. Dandruff free. And I put some on my leg where the small patches were. Full strength with a wash cloth. They are gone.
I even rubbed some diluted ACV on my poor dog that has gone to the vet many times due to allergies and he rubs and scratches and bites himself all over but its his back that is dry and scaly. For years, I have been giving him baby benadryl. I started the ACV rub on him 3 days ago. No biting. No scratching. No rubbing his butt on couches and floors. He finally has some peace.

So I will keep hunting. I will keep looking. And I will continue to add to this thread when I discover something. So far, this website has done wonders (read the comments from those who have tried ACV).


----------



## Grace (Apr 25, 2011)

And I cannot count the times and money I spent at the doctors office, embarassed, suffering in silence, due to the rash on my private parts. I thought it was heat rash. I also thought maybe other woman ailments too embarassing to even type. So I stayed quiet. Tests were done many times. All came back negative. Even for ...blush...yeast infections. I was handed steroid creams when I did finally confess to the doctor I "itched" with "dry bumps" in certain areas. My SIL gets the same under her breasts. She thought it was heat rash, too. Nothing solved the problem and wearing a bra was hard for her. So she usually tucked her tshirt under her girls and that kept them dray underneath. Well...she has OA, not RA. And she has PA as well. She now uses the ACV since my discovery and its gone. The rash  is kaput. Same with me in my situation that is embarassing to put on a message board. BUT...if it helps someone else with the same problem, I guess I can blush and live with it being out there in internet land.
Apple cider vinegar has helped me tremendously. Now both ends of me, my dog, and my sister in laws girls are itch free, and bump less.

Now all I want is to be joint painless. I hope the gelatin works. I have about another week to go before results are supposed to be felt.


----------



## Grace (Apr 25, 2011)

I'd like to thank Allie as well. She suffers, too. Without her input, I would not have connected the dots to arthritis either. Pun intended about the dots.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 25, 2011)

Well sending positive vibes your way Grace.  I am grateful for medicine when it is necessary, but I am so convinced that we need so much less of it than what is prescribed and would have better quality of life if we can discover the natural way to deal with various maladies and not require our body to also cope with a lot of needless side effects.


----------



## Grace (Apr 25, 2011)

Millions of people suffer from arthritis. There are hundreds of kinds of arthritis, too. No cure. For any of them. Too many drugs. If things get worse, people won't be able to buy those drugs anyway. And who knows what natural ingredient has yet to be discovered to cure something like RA? So I haunt google with key words. Problem is, I never connected the skin probs to arthritis. Not until Allie mentioned it. Then I was on the hunt again. And there it was. Thousands of people suffer psoriases and it usually shows up about the same time arthritis rears its ugly head. Its the front runner. The warning of what is to come to the joints. Its a heads up. And sure as my name is Grace, that's exactly what went down. 

*Last year*, I was fine. Putting up fences, climbing on top of the house to replace roof tiles, mowing the lawn, walking all over creation with the dogs. Hauling furniture I painted from and to destinations. Now? I can't even open a damn jar of jam without excrusiating pain.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 25, 2011)

Grace said:


> Millions of people suffer from arthritis. There are hundreds of kinds of arthritis, too. No cure. For any of them. Too many drugs. If things get worse, people won't be able to buy those drugs anyway. And who knows what natural ingredient has yet to be discovered to cure something like RA? So I haunt google with key words. Problem is, I never connected the skin probs to arthritis. Not until Allie mentioned it. Then I was on the hunt again. And there it was. Thousands of people suffer psoriases and it usually shows up about the same time arthritis rears its ugly head. Its the front runner. The warning of what is to come to the joints. Its a heads up. And sure as my name is Grace, that's exactly what went down.
> 
> *Last year*, I was fine. Putting up fences, climbing on top of the house to replace roof tiles, mowing the lawn, walking all over creation with the dogs. Hauling furniture I painted from and to destinations. Now? I can't even open a damn jar of jam without excrusiating pain.



That's where I first had noticable difficulty--the arthritis in my hands.  The copper bracelet mostly took care of that for me.  Not sure whether it helped anywhere else but I have not had that deep ache or cramping in my hands since I put it on.  I know it won't work for everybody.  But it's sure worth a try.  Mine has little magnets in the ends which the homeopathic therapist who made it says also have an effect.  I don't know if that is true either but it works.  And that has been a real blessing.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 26, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> I do appreciate this thread Grace. I thought I was pretty well read on the subject, but I had never before known that there was a direct link between some forms of arthritis and psoriasis. And I have suffered from both. So I am taking a look at that with fresh eyes. There's a ton of information on it, but I had no idea to look for it until you brought it up.


 
I've got it in my thumbs, my feet, and my neck. It's getting worse the older I get and is starting to worry me...I need to get to a rheumatologist for treatment.


----------



## Grace (Apr 26, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Millions of people suffer from arthritis. There are hundreds of kinds of arthritis, too. No cure. For any of them. Too many drugs. If things get worse, people won't be able to buy those drugs anyway. And who knows what natural ingredient has yet to be discovered to cure something like RA? So I haunt google with key words. Problem is, I never connected the skin probs to arthritis. Not until Allie mentioned it. Then I was on the hunt again. And there it was. Thousands of people suffer psoriases and it usually shows up about the same time arthritis rears its ugly head. Its the front runner. The warning of what is to come to the joints. Its a heads up. And sure as my name is Grace, that's exactly what went down.
> ...



I'm willing to try anything at this point. Do you have a pic of one that is similar to what you have? I looked on ebay but they had so many. And some were way too wide, some way too expensive. Some had magnets on the end, some didn't. Some were links (I like those, but no magnets on them), some were cuffed, some thin, some thick. If I can see what you have, maybe I can find something similar.

Allie, mine is worrying me too. Being helpless, jobless, dependent is not my idea of a good time. Because I CAN'T depend on help with basic things when it flares up really bad. Hell, my SIL forgot I was in the bedroom, fixed everyone dinner and didn't bother with me at all. Even the ex didn't peek in. They all knew I was having much difficulty even walking. But I was..forgotten. 
That was a very bad experience to realize that I could be entirely disabled eventually and then what? Left to rot in my own pee? Not fed? Not helped? Makes me upset just thinking about it. Thank God it passed. But that whole day, the future slapped me in the face. It isn't very pleasant, that future.


----------



## Grace (Apr 26, 2011)

For allie:

Dammit. Never mind. The url won't work. Go to ebay, type in Thumb Splint and you'll see a bunch.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 26, 2011)

Grace said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



I don't have any way to take a pic right now, but the Sergio Lub magnetic bracelets ($69+) are very good

Hombre said he paid about $50 for mine with some haggling, and that was a couple of years ago.


----------



## Grace (Apr 28, 2011)

It's been 10 days since I started the Nutra Joint gelatin. I HAVE noticed an improvement. My feet are not as painful, my left thumb can be used and I actually could move around with ease. It said one feels the effects after 2 weeks. Each day, I have less joint pain.


----------



## Grace (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh, and the nightly "wash" of ACV mixed with water has done wonders for rashy areas. My dog is not suffering any more either because I wipe down his back with a drippy washcloth in the same mixture. He no longer needs the baby benadryl.  I also no longer have dry scalp. The vinegar smell is strong when I rinse my hair but as soon as it is dry, there is no odor of it. And my hair is soft and fluffy.


----------



## Grace (Apr 28, 2011)

I really like this one, but ouch on the price.






I wonder if the width makes any difference?


----------



## Grace (Apr 28, 2011)

Is it the copper that is supposed to help...or the use of magnets...or both?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 28, 2011)

Grace said:


> Is it the copper that is supposed to help...or the use of magnets...or both?



According to the gal who sold me mine, both have an effect.  Again I dunno.  I just know it works.  My bracelet is very similar to the one you pictured, a strand of copper braided with sterling silver and does include the magnets.  It has more copper than silver I think but the silver is just for looks.   I don't think the width has much to do with it.  Mine is about 1/4" thick.


----------



## Grace (Apr 28, 2011)

I do love silver. Sold all my gold long ago. When my hair went gray, I dumped all my yellow gold and went white gold and silver.
I'll see if I can dredge up some bucks from selling some silver bracelets I have. Got two gorgeous ones but...I don't wear jewelry any more so I don't need them. If I can get 50 bucks for them, I will probably order the one pictured above. I like it.


----------



## trams (Apr 28, 2011)

I have Chronic Gouty Arthritis. It is horrible.


----------



## Grace (May 3, 2011)

Been sick due to SIL poisoning me with her food but better today. Stomach still a bit queasy, and I had not taken the Knox Gelatin Nutra Joint for 2 days, so yesterday was pretty bad with RA flareup on top of of the nausea. But, I drank some last night anyway, and today...it's in remission. Light soreness but I am not hobbling around.

Again, no clue if this stuff is a miracle cure doctors don't want known about or if it is just a placebo. But when I don't drink it, I can feel the difference.

Stuff to do today! I do what I can when it's in remission, so I'm taking advantage of it!


----------



## Grace (May 3, 2011)

trams said:


> I have Chronic Gouty Arthritis. It is horrible.



Google Gout Arthritis. Apple Cider Vinegar is supposed to help that because it lowers the acidity which causes gout?
Read up on it. Might find a home remedy cure. If I run across one, I'll post it here.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 3, 2011)

Mine has been better over the last two days....hopefully I'll have a little break now.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 3, 2011)

trams said:


> I have Chronic Gouty Arthritis. It is horrible.



Are you under a doctor's care Trams?  That is one form of arthritis that can be effectively treated and be symptom free for most folks.


----------



## Grace (May 3, 2011)

ALOE VERA. Straight from the plant! Biggest leaf is the oldest, which has more potency. Good for scalp, good for stings and bites and rashes and psoriasis. Buy some at the nursery. I have a big plant in the front yard. I'm going to buy more.

Store bought is not good enough. Additives. Need the plant itself.


----------



## Grace (May 3, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Mine has been better over the last two days....hopefully I'll have a little break now.




Me too! I actually went and pulled weeds a short while ago!!!! In a few, I'm gonna....gasp...RAKE!


----------



## Grace (May 17, 2011)

Yesterday was bad. Right shoulder was in excruciating pain, right wrist, left wrist. Bad.
So I did what I always do..I googled some more.
Seems gluten can cause flareups. Ok. Noted. Also, those who suffer GERD (acid reflux disease) take prilosec which is also Nexium and OTC as Omeprozole. Now, these meds stop acid. But stopping acid also stops food from processing correctly. Which means bacteria cannot be killed because there is no acid to kill it, so it goes into the small intestines and collects there. This bacteria also likes to attack joints, which in turn aggravates Arthritis sufferers. AND, Omeprozole is addicting and can cause bone breakage with long term use, and also causes probs when one tries to get OFF it. Solution? Back to Apple Cider Vinegar.

Now, you use full strength white vinegar in your coffee pot now and then to remove the buildup, right? Your body needs to have the same cleaning of toxins. So...being the guinea pig that I am, I did not take my Omeprozole (I'm not even sure if I'm spelling it right..so lets just call it PrilosecOTC cuz its the same thing) and instead have done what many have recommended. I put two teaspoons of ACV in a glass of water and about a tablespoon of honey, and I drank that this morning. It tastes like lemonade with a twist of apple juice. Pretty good, actually. I had my bacon and my egg, but no bread because I want to get some Gluten Free bread since Gluten seems to trigger acid reflux.
NO probs so far with my stomach having a hissy. For dinner, I had gluten free meatloaf from a recipe I found on the net. And I am currently sipping a full glass of weak tea that I mixed 2 more tsps of APV and honey. I can hear my stomach gurgling, but again..no reflux.
And...today I can move all my joints. No pain. Yesterday was a bitch. This morning was tough. But since 2pm, I have been able to use my whole right arm and both hands with no problems.

What does this mean? Hell if I know, but if it makes my RA mellow out, my GERD go away, I'm a damn happy camper!

So, just for those who don't know the miracle of ACV, here is another goodie I found I thought I'd share for those who are like me...they want OFF the meds or not have to take any, period. Oh, and since I have been rinsing my hair with diluted ACV, my dry scalp has been non existant for about a week now and my hair is gorgeous.


> THE BENEFITS OF CIDER VINEGAR
> 
> THE NATURE OF DISEASE
> 
> ...


----------



## hendrickL (May 18, 2011)

My brother in law uses it too...


----------



## Grace (May 18, 2011)

hendrickL said:


> My brother in law uses it too...



For what? GERD or Arthritis or for some other reason?


----------



## Grace (Jun 8, 2011)

This disease is FICKLE. And it pisses me off.

That is all.


----------



## Grace (Jun 8, 2011)

HOwever, I have been a guinea pig the past week. I went off the ACV. And yes, I noticed a major difference. So I'm back on it again. This time, the ACV with the "mother" in it. BIG difference. Big. Still hurt, yes. But during the day as I move around, I'm not crying in pain. Did I mention BIG difference?* Big*.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 1, 2011)

Grace, has a doctor ever checked you out for Celiac Disease?  I have been analyzing my own symptoms and, because there is Celiac in my family, have thought about going on a gluten free and sugar free diet for awhile to see if some really annoying and uncomfortable, occasionally debilitating, symptoms will clear up.  I seem to have a lot of symptoms associated with Celiac lately.  If I can muster up the discipline, will advise on progress.


----------



## trams (Aug 1, 2011)

I dont have gout attacks anymore. Cant take any gout meds because of my liver. I have bone marrow bleeding in both my knees, Tarpal Tunnel sym. in my ankles, and arthritis in my shoulder elbows and wrists. Going to the doctor all the time isnt an option. I really dislike Medicare.


----------



## Grace (Aug 1, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> Grace, has a doctor ever checked you out for Celiac Disease?  I have been analyzing my own symptoms and, because there is Celiac in my family, have thought about going on a gluten free and sugar free diet for awhile to see if some really annoying and uncomfortable, occasionally debilitating, symptoms will clear up.  I seem to have a lot of symptoms associated with Celiac lately.  If I can muster up the discipline, will advise on progress.



My doctor has no clue what I might have. I'm the one that googles everything and then asks him what he thinks..and he scratches his head and says "gee, let's check for that".

I'll look it up, Foxfyre and see if it matches my probs. I go to the physical therapist on wednesday to take a look at my xrays of my hands, elbow, knees, shoulders. She's been on vacation. So has my regular doctor. So I've been cooling my heals for a month now. Doctoring myself.


----------



## Grace (Aug 1, 2011)

trams said:


> I dont have gout attacks anymore. Cant take any gout meds because of my liver. I have bone marrow bleeding in both my knees, Tarpal Tunnel sym. in my ankles, and arthritis in my shoulder elbows and wrists. Going to the doctor all the time isnt an option. I really dislike Medicare.



Hello fellow pain friend.


----------



## Grace (Aug 1, 2011)

Celiac Disease:

Symptoms

The symptoms of celiac disease can be different from person to person. This is part of the reason why the diagnosis is not always made right away. For example, one person may have constipation, a second may have diarrhea, and a third may have no problem with stools.

Gastrointestinal symptoms include:

Abdominal pain, bloating, gas, or indigestion Yes

Constipation yes

Decreased appetite (may also be increased or unchanged)yes

Diarrhea, either constant or off and on yes

Lactose intolerance (common when the person is diagnosed, usually goes away after treatment)no

Nausea and vomiting no

Stools that float, are foul smelling, bloody, or fatty no

Unexplained weight loss (although people can be overweight or of normal weight) yes and no

Because the intestines do not absorb many important vitamins, minerals, and other parts of food, the following symptoms may start over time:

Bruising easily no

Depression or anxiety yes

Fatigue yes

Growth delay in children N/A

Hair loss no

Itchy skin (dermatitis herpetiformis) yes

Missed menstrual periods N/A

Mouth ulcers no

Muscle cramps and joint pain Yes

Nosebleeds no

Seizures no

Tingling or numbness in the hands or feet yes

Unexplained short height Maybe. I used to be 5'8". Now I am 5'7"


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 1, 2011)

Because so many of those things are associated with other maladies, chances are you don't, Grace.  What made me think of it though was that forms of arthritis are associated with Celiac and the number one obvious symptom is gluten intolerance.  So when you said going gluten free had helped, that made me wonder.

So much of our normal diet is based on breads, pasta, and other gluten-rich foods, going gluten free would be a major change for me and a major pain for Mr. Foxfyre.  So. . . . .

pondering. . . .


----------



## AllieBaba (Aug 1, 2011)

I think gluten affects almost all people with inflammatory/autoimmune issues...


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 1, 2011)

Grace said:


> This is my third day on Nutra Joint, made by Knox Gelatin. Yesterday was a painful day for me. But today? I actually took all the dogs _and_ the cat for a walk down the block and back up again. My feet are not aching nor swollen. My wrist is not in it's ace bandage so I don't twist it the wrong way. I can make a fist.
> Placebo? Maybe.
> Actually does what it claims? Maybe.
> All I know is it is safe. It does not interfere with other meds (I checked with my pharmacist), and it is cheaper than Knox Gelatin packages you would buy to make jello. Read the link, then google for more info and see for yourself.
> ...



That kind of persistent pain is terrible.  Glad you found something that works!


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 1, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> I think gluten affects almost all people with inflammatory/autoimmune issues...



You think?  I'll have to read up on that.


----------



## Grace (Aug 1, 2011)

I was in remission, Sarah. I have not taken the nutra joint for a long while. Actually, I forgot about it. I've been so taken with gluten free recipes (hard to find on the net), a meal plan with gluten free foods (another hard to find thing), experimenting with what I can and cannot eat and dealing with the ramifications...I plum forgot about it.

I HAVE noticed being gluten free that my remission lasts longer and flareups are not as disabling. It's almost like clockwork. A week free of pain so i can do chores...a week of suffering and not moving very far from my bed or chair and lots of ace bandages to keep wrists and ankles from twisting. Sugar free helps too. But i have snuck some in my coffee. No difference. Snuck the bread...and BAM. Flareup. Bloating. Etc.


----------



## Grace (Aug 1, 2011)

Moki, my dog, has allergies so bad, his poor butt is red from him bumping it against the bed frames to scratch. I have been wiping apple cider vinegar on his back and butt..then adding some neosporin. AND...no dog food. Just his rice, chicken, carrot stew I make for him and the other dogs. I took him off the dry food 2 days ago. He gets stew. The other dogs get some too, but just a little bit in their dry food sinc they don't have the allergy problem. 
Yesterday he didn't scratch. Today, he has not scratched at all. He seems at pease. And the redness is gone.
I think the gluten in the meal in dry dog food is a culprit too.


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 1, 2011)

Grace said:


> HOwever, I have been a guinea pig the past week. I went off the ACV. And yes, I noticed a major difference. So I'm back on it again. This time, the ACV with the "mother" in it. BIG difference. Big. Still hurt, yes. But during the day as I move around, I'm not crying in pain. Did I mention BIG difference?* Big*.



Drink it with a full glass of water, it can cause esophageal spasms.  I'm a believer in organic ACV with the mother for any number of ailments like high blood pressure, high blood sugar and as you've discovered, arthritis.  

Earthclinic.com is an interesting site to visit.


----------



## Grace (Aug 1, 2011)

I love that website, Sarah. I posted the link here somewhere in the beginning of the thread I think. ACV is awesome stuff and even better with honey. And as a hair rinse. I don't waste money any more on fancy conditioners. ACV works great. INSIDE your body, and out.

Meanwhile...I am....keeping fingers crossed....in the process of going back into remission. I think. No ace bandage. Was outside and actually threw the ball for the dogs. My ankles are no longer swollen. And no, I have not taken a vicodin. Last night I did but it has worn off. I THINK I am stopping the flareup. But I won't be sure until tomorrow morning when I wake up. If I can use both hands and wrists....this will be the shortest flareup EVER.


----------



## Grace (Aug 1, 2011)

And meanwhile..Moki is outside playing with his stuffed toys. Playing. No humping his butt and grunting. Back skin looks fine. no red. No baby benedryl. No dry dog food either. And for a treat, he gets a small bite of roast beef..no more doggy biscuits.  And I let him have a small snack of my gluten free bisquick biscuit I made this morning.

I am thrilled. He is PLAYING.


----------



## trams (Aug 2, 2011)

Grace said:


> trams said:
> 
> 
> > I dont have gout attacks anymore. Cant take any gout meds because of my liver. I have bone marrow bleeding in both my knees, Tarpal Tunnel sym. in my ankles, and arthritis in my shoulder elbows and wrists. Going to the doctor all the time isnt an option. I really dislike Medicare.
> ...



You too my friend. My doctor is an ass about pain meds. I finally asked her for some after a year of being a paitent. She gave me 60 5 mg vicodins and said " Thats it, we arent a pill factory." She wanted me to go to pain management. I think it is because I have long gray hair and beard. I take advil and 3-4 hot baths a day.


----------



## AllieBaba (Aug 2, 2011)

That is so frustrating. Get another doctor. There's no reason we have to live with pain when there are pain meds available.


----------



## Grace (Aug 2, 2011)

trams said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > trams said:
> ...



My doctor thinks giving me pain pills is a cure so mine is the opposite of yours. But, he is handing me over to a physical therapist so I'm pretty sure I will be told to go to pain management as well.  I have a high tolerance for pain, thank God (and my mother's genes). 

Unfortunately, I am still on the edge of half remission, half flareup. Sigh. Could be worse, i guess.

Keep up with the hot baths, my friend. I don't have a gray beard but my hair is. Us oldies...well....pets are treated at the Vets better than some of us, eh?


----------



## trams (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks Allie and Grace. Getting a good doctor is hard. My last doctor dropped me  because he quit taking Medicare. Im 55 on disability, so we do what we have to. It is good talking with you about it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 3, 2011)

I think it does help to talk out what we're feeling and experiencing with folks who understand.  Too often those who haven't experienced it don't understand and I sometimes feel like I'm just whining or complaining or come off as in hypochondriac mode if I even mention it.  At least most folks posting on this thread have been there and at least hear what I and others are saying.

I am grateful to Grace for starting the thread.


----------



## trams (Aug 4, 2011)

As am I FF. I dont like talking abut it  for the reasons you state. I get tired having to defend my self. Thank You to grace and thanks to FF for the Coffee Shop.


----------



## hortysir (Aug 7, 2011)

Been a while since I posted in here.

Had surgery on my right foot this past Thursday


About 12 years ago I was jumping down, from 5-6 feet to get Hank III's autograph and shattered my heel into 4 pieces.
With the compression injury, scar tissue, and resulting arthritis it became necessary to just fuse the entire joint with screws.

wrestling with trying to keep it elevated and struggling sleep between the throbbing and stabbing pains.

I'm gonna have to see the doc tomorrow as it started bleeding a bit more today.
I was resting on the couch. You know, sometimes as you're dozing off, you get that full-body jerk??? That really HURT!! I might have popped a stitch.....

Supposed to go back to work, on a knee-walker, on Saturday.
I'm going to talk it out with the doc tomorrow.
I might wind up using my STD coverage to assure a longer recovery time.
I'm scared of having my unprotected foot hanging off the back of this walker





and risk having a guest or employee bumping it.
Don't really like the idea of having an open-toe in a restaurant either. I just hate the idea of creating longer hours for my other managers.



anyhoos......thanks for listening. You're right.
It DOES help to talk it out with others that understand


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 7, 2011)

hortysir said:


> Been a while since I posted in here.
> 
> Had surgery on my right foot this past Thursday
> 
> ...



I dunno Hortysir.  Sounds to me like you're not ready to go back to work.  You'll create much longer hours for your coworkers if the foot becomes infected, fails to heal, or is reinjured.


----------



## jajaz (Aug 10, 2011)

hi grace!
you may want to try a liquid glucosamine supplement,the liquid has little to no side effects and is much better than pills or pwders,id try Syn-flex,but there are others.
good luck!


----------



## hortysir (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks Foxy.

I'm getting STD until Wed,. at least, when I see doc.
We'll discuss, then, how much longer he thinks.

I get the illusion of being okay because I can do this, that or the other around here at home but that's alot different than spending 10hrs on that walker and poppin' percocets in a crowded popular restaurant.
The dangers are too numerous to count....


----------

